# Hummer h3



## Diemaco (22 Jan 2004)

Hi, has anyone kept up to date with the development of the new Hummer h3T? I think this scaled down version breaks the essence of the original two models that retain the nature of the original Humvee. Is it now just another SUV made for ordinary people?


----------



## Diemaco (22 Jan 2004)

Don‘t you think its design breaks the tradition of its robust face? I‘ve seen prototypes of the h3 and they look ... in one word, common.


----------



## onecat (22 Jan 2004)

I won‘t buy one.  If I was going to buy a Hummer, I would but the standard one, that looks like the military model.  And even then, it would be a waste of money for how I would use it.  There really just a fashion statment anyways... saying look how much money I have to burn by driving a monster truck.  But hey it‘s good GM, they must make a killing on this truck.


----------



## Chimera (22 Jan 2004)

Is it just me, or does the new Hummer look like a Tonka truck?  Does anyone know how much of the military requirements are still built into the H2 and H3, or if its pretty much just the styling thats been retained and placed on a standard GM undercarriage?


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (22 Jan 2004)

It‘s built for people that have more money than brains. How often would someone need a veh with offroad cap such as these? I laugh at these yo yos in their SUVs sitting in traffic during my daily commute to work. The high ground clearance and high centre of gravity not mention poor fuel economy must come in handy navigating the parking lot at Cosco. I was really upset when Volswagon callled their SUV, Toureg. I think VOLKSPANZERWAGON rolls off the tongue better." Comes in three colours, EASTERN FRONT ,WESTERN FRONT , and AFRIKA CORPS. The Erwin Rommel edition mit goggles!!Put a ramp on the back for loading the socccer team. Oh the fun they could of had! Germans, no sense of humour.


----------



## Spartan (22 Jan 2004)

That vehicle is uglier than all heck.... seriously, if you have that much loose change clanging in your pocket either a) give some to me b) give some to charity or c) buy something that is actually very good to look at, good on fuel, and made superbly well..... for example a nice porcshe or ferrari or jag or .... the list goes on...


----------



## Diemaco (26 Jan 2004)

Is the H1 model the same as the humvee with reduced armour?


----------



## sm0ke (26 Jan 2004)

I miss my old toyota pickup...those things will ****ed near climb trees...


----------



## NovaScotiaNewfie (2 Dec 2005)

As far as I know the Hummer H3T is still pretty much concept, at least not in production yet. I don't think I've found any info since I first saw the pictures and info from the 2003 auto show where it was first marketed. Try going to gmcanada.com, gm.com or Hummer.com and send them a question they might be able to add information like if they think it will go in production, if so dates etc.


----------



## Guy. E (2 Dec 2005)

the H3 looks like a Jeep truck from the 80's 

(for those that didn't know, GM is paying Daimler Benz royalties for using they're grille design)

the H1 and Civvy version are on the same platform. during the produstion process they are the same vehicle. at one point they break in 2 lines and one gets all sorts of civvy goodies.

the H2 is just a name on a square SUV (IMO). the H2 has no military capabilities.


----------



## Koenigsegg (3 Dec 2005)

The H3, like the H2, does not have the offroad capabilities required for a military application.   If the CF wanted a vehicle of the H3s type, they may as well save themselves thousands of dollars on each vehicle and buy Nissan Xterras or Jeeps.   If I were in charge of the purchases made by the military I would not buy the H3 simply because of it's looks.

Sorry if this post really did not contribute much, this is my first post on this forum, and I am trying to get into the swing things around here.


----------



## Bomber (3 Dec 2005)

H3 has been out for months, I see them all over Ottawa.  Just a Colorado, but really expensive


----------



## Koenigsegg (3 Dec 2005)

The H3 itself has been out for a while, but the pickup version, the H3T, is still being refined I do believe.


----------



## RangerRay (4 Dec 2005)

I have to agree, the civi Hummers are nothing more than a status symbol.  

I live in a town of less than 20,000 people and there are 20 Hummers registered here.


----------



## Koenigsegg (6 Dec 2005)

From what I knw of the funding the CF gets (dont know that much) I dont think we would want to buy a lot of Hummers of any kind because of the fuel economy.  If they have any that is.
Our G-Wagens, Chevs, and Iltis' all have better fuel economy that any hummer (i think, depends on the type of G-Wagen). ;D

Just my two cents, its not worth too much.


----------



## geo (6 Dec 2005)

I read somewhere that the US is developing a new generation of GP (jeep) running around vehicle that has 4 wheels, an engine and goes! when you consider that the Supply tech will use the Hummer to go get a box of paperclips (or a signature).... it's pretty pathetic.

Was with some americans on some FTX some years ago and, even with all the Iltis' dings and bings, they thought it was the greatest thing to run around in...


----------



## my72jeep (30 Jan 2006)

For all of you who say Canada has no hummers I found this one in CFB. Suffield.http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Vehicles/Canadian/hummer.jpg


----------



## Armymatters (30 Jan 2006)

JTF2, as far as I am aware uses the HMMVW. But then again, special forces always gets whatever equipment they need, so who knows what else they have.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2006)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> For all of you who say Canada has no hummers I found this one in CFB. Suffield.http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Vehicles/Canadian/hummer.jpg



Ah!  The Base Commander's Limo.

Armymatters

JTF has had HumVees for several years now.  Plus trailers.  

Hummer H3, as far as I know is only a Civie vehicle.  No comparison to the Original, except in looks.  I've seen photos of Civilian Pattern Hummers in accidents, and one might as well have been driving a pop can, the way that they were mangled.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jan 2006)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> For all of you who say Canada has no hummers I found this one in CFB. Suffield.http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Vehicles/Canadian/hummer.jpg



You can see he's worried about camouflage ;D


----------



## my72jeep (30 Jan 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ah!  The Base Commander's Limo.


 I found it behind the Defence Research Building.


----------



## BernDawg (30 Jan 2006)

There's one in Cold Lake too.  I think one of the contractors uses it to tow and/or mount a ground radar unit however it does have a CFR tag on it.


----------



## evil drunken-fool (30 Jan 2006)

> Could this be the next Hummer dubbed HUMMER H4. Well AutoWeek seems to think so by coming up with this Art illistration of what they think the next H4 will look like. General Motors has confirmed they are working on such a project and it could be ready as soon as 2008. Possible platforms include a shortend version of the H3 or the Theta platform and it will have a removable top and doors. The Hummer H4 will be the cheapest vehicle in HUMMER's lineup around the mid $20K's.



-http://www.gmhummer.com/timeline/h4/main.htm


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2006)

Looks like a step by GM to slowly replace the legendary Jeep line with the Hummer name.


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2006)

Looks like a jeep on steroids
standard Jeep front grille look
methinks GM is toying with the idea of merging two lines & charging more for the priviliedge


----------



## xxtruthxx (31 Jan 2006)

+1


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 Jan 2006)

yeah except isnt Jeep owned by Daimler Chrysler?

last i checked I thought it was...

regards
    Josh


----------



## prom (1 Feb 2006)

it is a Dailmer Chrysler product......... been so for freacking years.......


----------



## Cannoneer No. 4 (2 Feb 2006)

http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehterrano.htm Terranos are cheaper than H3's.


----------



## teddy49 (7 Feb 2006)

If only to satisfy my quest for semantic purity, I submit the following.  The Hummer H3 is not based on the Colorado platform.  The H3 and the Colorado are both based on the Trailblazer/Envoy platform.  They are, in ways, different branches of the same tree.  Though the H3 has more in common with the original platform than does the Colorado.  The Hummer also offers the 6 cylinder motor, which the Colorado, does not.

FWIW


----------



## COBRA-6 (8 Feb 2006)

Cannoneer No. 4 said:
			
		

> http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehterrano.htm Terranos are cheaper than H3's.



Terranos are POS's...


----------

